# Bulking diet on a poor mans budget



## needsomeinfo

I've got the hunger , but not the cash.
I'm trying to get 3,000 calories a day. 

What are some super calorie dense foods that are cheap.
I'm just trying to brainstorm here.


----------



## Tyrone

needsomeinfo said:
			
		

> I've got the hunger , but not the cash.
> I'm trying to get 3,000 calories a day.
> 
> What are some super calorie dense foods that are cheap.
> I'm just trying to brainstorm here.


I just shop at Costco to by in bulk...You get 2% back from all you spent in the period of a year(with an executive membership card)...I save $$$ this way and use some of my extra cash on supps...Can't get enough synthetek products


----------



## needsomeinfo

dont have a costco around here......thanks for the info though.

Im looking more for just a list of heavily calorie dense foods.


----------



## Jackass

What about stuff like maccas? I have always wondered, since they now have the average protein, calories etc on there packages, i have noticed some burgers have a lot of calories + protein in them? would this be a bad way of raising ur calories?


----------



## Jackass

Also i read somewhere that saturated fats raise hormone levels, i think it was stated by the king him self arnold schwarzenegger


----------



## rmtt

I like natural peanut butter, and olive oil is a good way to add calories to your diet. Also eggs and wholegrain bagels are great.


----------



## ASHOP

needsomeinfo said:
			
		

> I've got the hunger , but not the cash.
> I'm trying to get 3,000 calories a day.
> 
> What are some super calorie dense foods that are cheap.
> I'm just trying to brainstorm here.




PEANUT BUTTER
MILK
CHEESE


----------



## kuju

Bump ALins response and add:

Salmon (you CAN get it cheap) Tuna, Chicken, Avocado (great food, really nutritious) and simple whey protein.

if "maccas" referred to macdonalds then no no no no no no no. It has the nutritional value of tyre rubber. Yes it raises calories - in all the wrong ways and saturated fats are not good for ANYTHING. Bear in mind also that anyone manipulating themselves through the use of hormonal supplements has to watch their lipid levels closely....saturated fats will make this much harder.


----------



## naase2004

*cals*



			
				Jackass said:
			
		

> Also i read somewhere that saturated fats raise hormone levels, i think it was stated by the king him self arnold schwarzenegger




Lean Hamburger Meat  (with whole wheat pasta)
Tuna
Brown Rice (not instant, is real cheap)
Peanut Butter added to your protein shakes 

Like Tyrone said, go somewhere like Costco or:
Aldi Foods (my favorite)
Sams Club

and always Synthetek for your protein powder!


----------



## rAJJIN

*For me latley*

3Lbs Top sirloin - 15$
2Lbs Boneless Skinless Chicken breast- 5$
20$ Per day and ends up being Appx 550 Grams Of Protein.
Ill use the Synthetek Pure Protein on top of that If I can afford it Or If I have to settle Ill Use the Musclemilk. This is Just the protein sources....Ill Of Course eat other stuff for Carbs and also some fruit and veggies.
Try hard to Cut out the Fast food and Junk foods..They sure are quik and easy But not Much for growing Muscle Ive found out over the years. Theyll sure Help grow your belly out though :smoker:


----------



## Elvia1023

PEANUT BUTTER
CHEESE
CHICKEN BREAST (BUY IN BULK)
MILK
BROWN RICE 
PASTA
POTATOES

The above are all super cheap and if you have abit more money then you can't beat

SIRLOIN/FILLET STEAK (MY FAV)
SALMON
MOST FISH INFACT
NUTS (GREAT- ESPECIALLY ALMONDS, BRAZIL NUTS ETC)
FRUITS/BERRIES (MORE FOR OVERALL HEALTH INSTEAD OF BULKING)

But the top list pretty much covers all the very cheap items most buy but they are excellent for bulking. Use peanut butter and milk as apart of snacks they are excellent and works out so cheap. You can get actual nuts too but they can be very expensive. When I lived in town I would go through maybe £35 ($70) per week on nuts alone. Then berries and fruits were probably twice as much! 

Basically the top list covers all you need but you need to add red meat to the equation (so sirloin steak) on occasions. In addition to fruit and veg of course and you have a great foundation.

I forgot to say you need to be grilling, roasting or shallow frying (not deep frying) all the stuff- so add olive oil to the list cos that is really good. Hope it helps


----------



## Elvia1023

And a good protein powder or weightgainer that doesn't contain lots of sweetners and other crap. I would say 80% sold are crap and the other 20% range from decent to excellent. They can work out very expensive but are a great addition to get the meals up in the day cos it can be hard eating 5/6 square meals per day plus snacks.


----------



## Elvia1023

Just noticed you only aim for 3000 calories so if your short for cash no need for the powders cos if you eat what I wrote you will have to watch out cos you will go easily past 3000. I don't calorie count (at all) but my days probably range from 3000-7000 calories and I find that pretty easy. My powder works out at £40 ($80) for 10 days supply so it adds up but isn't too bad cos the way I look at it £4 (each day amount) would only get me a sandwich and a drink. Oh and I get it cheap cos I use ebay.  

Most people don't realize how many calories are in meals when you eat out and I don't mean crap like Maccy's or Burger King. If you get a steak and jacket potatoe or chips with all the trimmings that could be 600-1700 calories for 1 meal. Most 12oz steaks with all the trimmings carry about 1300 cos of the way they are cooked and the little extras. But as you are low in cash you are best cooking all your own stuff anyway and it is much better anyway cos you know what is going into it and imo tastes nicer when I do it myself.

I live in the UK and have never been to the US but I do know the meal portions are double the size compared to the UK so I can only imagine what size steaks you get. I would be in heaven. Only one place in my city (Liverpool) that sells a 24oz steak and it is huge but also £25 ($50) and that is pretty cheap cos the average price for a 8oz here is about £8 so it works out about the same (X3). I imagine most in the US can get that half the price due to portion sizes.


----------



## rAJJIN

Elvia1023 said:
			
		

> Just noticed you only aim for 3000 calories so if your short for cash no need for the powders cos if you eat what I wrote you will have to watch out cos you will go easily past 3000. I don't calorie count (at all) but my days probably range from 3000-7000 calories and I find that pretty easy. My powder works out at £40 ($80) for 10 days supply so it adds up but isn't too bad cos the way I look at it £4 (each day amount) would only get me a sandwich and a drink. Oh and I get it cheap cos I use ebay.
> 
> Most people don't realize how many calories are in meals when you eat out and I don't mean crap like Maccy's or Burger King. If you get a steak and jacket potatoe or chips with all the trimmings that could be 600-1700 calories for 1 meal. Most 12oz steaks with all the trimmings carry about 1300 cos of the way they are cooked and the little extras. But as you are low in cash you are best cooking all your own stuff anyway and it is much better anyway cos you know what is going into it and imo tastes nicer when I do it myself.
> 
> I live in the UK and have never been to the US but I do know the meal portions are double the size compared to the UK so I can only imagine what size steaks you get. I would be in heaven. Only one place in my city (Liverpool) that sells a 24oz steak and it is huge but also £25 ($50) and that is pretty cheap cos the average price for a 8oz here is about £8 so it works out about the same (X3). I imagine most in the US can get that half the price due to portion sizes.




Elvia,
I that the price of steak in the grocery store or In a Resteraunt?
I get Mine here in the Usa from One of the best Markets we Have (Harter House) and Ill pay 5$ a pound (16oz) for sirloins or 9$ a Pound for Porterhouse
If I have the extra money to "splurge".

In the resteraunts though its closer to the prices you mentioned.
There are some good Cheap steak Buffets (Golden coral, Ryans, lamberts)
But the problem is that its not cheap if you had to go there for 6-8 meals a day.


----------



## Elvia1023

rAJJIN said:
			
		

> Elvia,
> I that the price of steak in the grocery store or In a Resteraunt?
> I get Mine here in the Usa from One of the best Markets we Have (Harter House) and Ill pay 5$ a pound (16oz) for sirloins or 9$ a Pound for Porterhouse
> If I have the extra money to "splurge".
> 
> In the resteraunts though its closer to the prices you mentioned.
> There are some good Cheap steak Buffets (Golden coral, Ryans, lamberts)
> But the problem is that its not cheap if you had to go there for 6-8 meals a day.



That price was from a restaurant. Steaks in supermarkets vary here. It's rare that they have 16oz steaks unless it is a big pack intended for 2 people. They would be about £4-7. So your $5 is very cheap and the $9 you pay is about what I pay. I like to buy a decent quality one so I pay about $7 for 10oz. I would love to go to a US steakhouse/buffet. Will have to travel to the US in the next few years. I have been to Venezuela a few times to see my ex but never to the US.


----------



## mac762339

Split breast chicken so in other words chicken on the bone no doubt the cheapest protien. Ground turkey ,  brown rice in bulk cheap good carb. Brown up some ground turkey add a can of cheap tomato sauce with some garlic and basil simmer it then add rice cheap easy to make meal. I in the past year bought the food saver machine wich is a vacum sealer. Thing is the best thing for proper diet . For me the hardest thing about eating correctly is the time in the day I have to find to prepare the proper foods. With this machine it allows me to cook all yes all my meals for the week on sunday about three hours of cooking. Then put them in this machine seal them and freeze them and take out the night before what Im gonna eat the next day. Stays fresh .So I'll cook 5 days worth of egg whites about 6 chicken breast a 3 or 4 pounds of steak,  rice ,sweet patatos and Im good for the week. Machine runs about a hundred bucks worth every penny.


----------

